# Help a newbie identify treated wood?



## Branceatx (Sep 12, 2020)

Hey y'all,

I snagged some free wood on Craigslist to turn into cutting boards for the family but didn't think about the possibility it was treated. It has a slightly green tint and streaking through it and the stamps say "SPIB Premium RED KD19 HT"

Any suggestions on how to ID this?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

it looks treated, cut a piece and if it has a similar tint inside, it is probably treated. Thats my opinion, better safe than sorry


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i would not use that for cutting boards,looks to be a soft wood and you want a hardwood like maple or cherry.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Green tinted wood contains CCA - the A is as in Arsenic. Arsenic doesn't flush out of the body and when the cumulative dose is high enough, you die.

The sawdust from cutting CCA should be treated as HAZMAT and not allowed to reenter the environment.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Arsenic doesn t flush out of the body and when the cumulative dose is high enough, you die.
> 
> - Madmark2


However if it was Iocanine Powder, Wesley showed you can build a tolerance.

Have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?

Now, do they use Iocaine in treated wood????? Ahhhh probably knot, but any day you get to see even part of The Princess Bride, is a good day. 

I'm with pottz.


----------



## Branceatx (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks y'all!! Appreciate the input. Better safe than sorry for kitchen things I suppose. Doing otherwise would be INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Old treated is CCA. New is different, but still not safe for cutting boards or food contact. I wouldn't even use it for the top of a picnic table.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

quick google told me:

SPIB - Southern Pine Inspection Bureau grade mark
R.E.D. - Radius Edge Decking
KD19 - kiln dry to 19%
HT - heat treated to kill pests


----------

